# Any PNW peeps going to be in Winthrop for the Fall Bike Fest this weekend?



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I just found out about it. Looks like a blast! Doug Curtiss of Curtlo frames will be speaking, and there'll be a Curtlo frame auctioned off as well on Sunday. Plus, a few cycling films from around the country.

Short notice so doubt I'll make it (grrrrr!). Lots of stuff to do and see there, including a cycling film fest, and some amazing Autumn rides in the Methow Valley.

Here's the link if any are interested: Methow Bicycle Film Festival Oct 1-3rd. 
http://www.mvsta.com/summer/bikefest.html


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

The fall bike festival is a far cry from eight years ago when it was the Fat Tire Festival and you had the XC bike race as well as downhill. The downhill was cancelled and replaced with cyclocross which didnt do that well. The numbers fell for XC race also and this year the XC race has been dropped. They have had more people just riding around anyways so maybe this makes more sense. I know the film showing is pretty popular.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been wanting to go to the Fat Tire Fesitval for years, but the schedule has never worked out. I'm disappointed to hear it's turned into just a film festival. We mountain biked in Winthrop back in '95 and really enjoyed it. We figured we be back at some point, but it's just never happened.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like fun but I'm racing 'cross on this side of the mountains this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I've been wanting to go to the Fat Tire Fesitval for years, but the schedule has never worked out. I'm* disappointed to hear it's turned into just a film festival. * We mountain biked in Winthrop back in '95 and really enjoyed it. We figured we be back at some point, but it's just never happened.



Apparently they're trying to turn it into more of a road/mt/cx mix. As Borregokid stated..."you have more people just riding around anyways". 

As far as I'm concerned, it sounds like just a good time in a small but cool town with a bunch of cyclists/bike enthusiasts from all over having fun. Good eats, good live music, laid back atmosphere, and tons of riding in the "non-windy season". 

I know a work-friend who is headed up this weekend. I'm looking forward to her synopsis. I should just throw the bike in the car and go seeing as it's so close, but so much to do here on the homefront and such short notice...just doesn't seem feasible/rational.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*not this year...*

Have been every year for the past four years, but could not get schedules coordinated this year. We usually ride our mountain bikes...do not participate in too many of the activities.

As Borrego said, it is nothing like it used to be. No more XC race, which is sad. There used to be tons of people riding that race with tents, swag, etc. Now it just feels like another weekend in the Methow...which is pretty nice anyway.

The thing about going...your odds of winning the Curtlo frameset are pretty good. I won it in 2007 and my friend won it in 2009. We now have beautiful custom roadie frames that cost us $20 worth of raffle tickets. Doug is a super nice guy and there is something about meeting the person who built your bike.

The Methow could be a great destination area for cycling, but it seems the locals just do not want to promote it as such. I am usually over there 3-4 times a year and ride both mountain and road...it is a great place to ride.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

kmc said:


> Have been every year for the past four years, but could not get schedules coordinated this year. We usually ride our mountain bikes...do not participate in too many of the activities.
> 
> As Borrego said, it is nothing like it used to be. No more XC race, which is sad. There used to be tons of people riding that race with tents, swag, etc. Now it just feels like another weekend in the Methow...which is pretty nice anyway.
> 
> ...



Nice!!! 

But yes, too bad it's not as lively an event as it once was. I'm hoping to head up that way before fall is over nonetheless.


----------

